# Lake Somerville bank fishing



## blalock51 (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone catching any whites around Birch Creek Park from the bank? Going to try to go tomorow with my grandson.


----------



## FMF (Mar 13, 2009)

Blalock51- I see no luck so far on info, hopefully you and your grandson have all the luck! Let us know how you do. I've got 2 more weeks before we head up for our annual trip chasing those suckers.


----------



## blalock51 (Mar 14, 2008)

lots of bait few fish one man had 12 from point at boat ramp, ghost minnows best bite was slow no wind


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Had buddies that was up there last Wed-Sun and caught fish everyday except Sunday when the wind died down. Seems to me the fish don't bite as well when there is no wind? Its kind of like the opposite of saltwater fishing. Go figure....


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Lake Sommerville*

Guys I have always wanted to take the wife and fish Lake Sommerville.The wife is handicap so we are limited to bank fishing.Where could we go to have easy access.She would be excited to just catch perch.Are there hotels in the area? Many thanks..


----------



## Slimd (Apr 4, 2007)

Blalock51, I took my daughter fishing at Somerville, Wednesday. We were looking for crappie, but no luck. We did catch a few large mouths. The best was 3 1/2 lbs. I'm trying to post a picture, I hope it works.

ksk, you might try Overlook park/marina. I know they have a dock for fishing and a few cabins that can be rented fairly cheap. I've never stayed in them so I don't know much about them. I'm not sure if they are handicap accessible or not. Take a look at the link below, just an idea.

http://www.lakesomervillemarina.com/cabins.html


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

KSK I stayed at the cabins last week and there wasn't a wheel chair ramp that i can recall but somerville marina does have plenty of dock fishing right there for 4 dollars a person and when the weathers right i heard from the folks that fish there alot that the fishing is good. Just google hotels in somerville texas and it will show if there are any.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the tips.Capt.Wayne was very helpful also.We are going planning a trip for next month.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

ksk said:


> Guys I have always wanted to take the wife and fish Lake Sommerville.The wife is handicap so we are limited to bank fishing.Where could we go to have easy access.She would be excited to just catch perch.Are there hotels in the area? Many thanks..


the lake marina is accessible by wheel chair also & would be i think a lot better for someone fishing the area.


----------

